# safe flea stuff list for skunks



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

Been researching flea products that dont contain permitherin 
so far i have found 
johnsons puppy and kitten herbal oil
johnsons cat flea drops (dog one contains permithrin)
advantage (imidacloprid)
frontline (fipronil)
frontline plus (fipronil and methoprene)

DO NOT USE 
biospot and advantix

will update to anything new i can find and greatly appreciate anyone with more info


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i have used frontline spray on mine also used the advantage stuff too and never had problems 

i know that my vets double check everytime before they persribe for the the skunks that they are okies to use it on them


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> i have used frontline spray on mine also used the advantage stuff too and never had problems
> 
> i know that my vets double check everytime before they persribe for the the skunks that they are okies to use it on them


thats pretty good my vet outside the basic knowledge of animals dosent really know much so i have to find what she needs etc then tell him what to give me 
think im becoming an expert in skunkie vet care :lol2:
altho i would like to avoid having to deal with a rectal prolapse touch wood :lol2:

couldnt have done it without nerys tho shes the brains behind it :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ichis-mom said:


> thats pretty good my vet outside the basic knowledge of animals dosent really know much so i have to find what she needs etc then tell him what to give me
> think im becoming an expert in skunkie vet care :lol2:
> altho i would like to avoid having to deal with a rectal prolapse touch wood :lol2:
> 
> couldnt have done it without nerys tho shes the brains behind it :flrt:


 
could be fun hannah ya never know :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> could be fun hannah ya never know :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


cant see it being fun but at some point i know im going to have to deal with it as i want lots of skunks and just might be looking into importing a pair of western spotted skunks in a year or 2 when im settled in my new house and job so fingers crossed


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nah i have to agree i dont think it would be much fun either and i feel for those who have had to go through it recently


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

yes especially ners who found out the hard way that a prolapsed skunk can still spray :lol2: sorry nerys


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ichis-mom said:


> yes especially ners who found out the hard way that a prolapsed skunk can still spray :lol2: sorry nerys


 
25 times in total was it :whistling2::lol2:


----------

